# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور 95

## masoomejaliliyan

سلام دوستان 
من امروز سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم رو تایید کردم اما الان که میخوام ثبت نام کنم اخطاری به این صورت میده که داوطلبی به این مشخصات نیست یا اطلاعاتو غلط میزنی یا اصلا اطلاعاتت به سنجش نرسیده .......دوستان کمکم کنین چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2):  :15:  :28:  :31:  :17:

----------


## Ali.ghavam

توی "سیستم پاسخگویی" مشکلت رو مطرح کن
جوابت رو میدن

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## dorsa20

بذار چن روز دیگه برو برا ثبتنام

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

بچه ها کسی جوابمو نمیده 
به سنجش زنگ زدم میگه برو اموزش پرورش به اموزش پرورش میگم میگه سایت که برات باز میشه پس مشکل از ما نیست 
با مشخصات وارد شده داوطلبی یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
1-  کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی پیش را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت  لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی  آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است 

اینم اخطاریه که بهم میده

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

استرس دارم اگه ثبت نام نتونم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

یه خرده صب کن درست میشه
واس منم اولش همیطور بود

----------


## rez657

مشکل منم همینه  اصن سواااابقم نمره نداره هرکی می دونه کمک کنه  اصن داغونمم  ثبت نام نمی کنه  
31

----------


## elm10

2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

خب پس همین مورد هست. شما اطلاعاتتون رو در سایت تایید کردید ولی هنوز از سایت اموزش و پرورش به سنجش ارسال نشده.
تو صفحه اصلی نوشته ۱۰ بهمن یکبار میفرستند ولی نوشته دفعه بعد کی میفرستند.
احتمال داره شنبه هفته بعد دوباره بفرستند. باید هفته بعد دوباره وارد کنید اطلاعات رو. ببینید قبول می کنه یا نه.

البته بهتره که با اموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرید ببینید چه زمانی اطلاعاتتون رو به سازمان سنجش می فرستند.

----------


## rez657

توی دیپ کد مشخصاتم میاد ولی نمره نیس منم  عجله تا دیدم  مشخصاتم اومد  تایید شو زده م  
الاااااااااان نمی تونم ثبت ناااام کنم حتی نمی دونم  باید چه کنم   کجا برم  اه ب شانس من
39

----------


## rez657

اونای ک این مشکلو دارن من اموزش پروش زنگ زدم بهم گفت مشکل از ما نیست مشکل از سایت سنجشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

به منم گفتن باید صبر کنی تا شنبه تا اموزش عالی سوابقو تایید کنه و اطلاعات از طرف اموزش پرورش فرستاده شده
البته من زنگ زدم به اموزش پرورش استان والا اموزش پرورش شهرمون که اصن تو باغ نیست ...........

----------


## Arian_GNTC

به چندتا نکته توجه کنید:
1.کد سوابق تحصیلی رو به درستی وارد کنید.
2.2 کد وجود داره،یکی برای پیش و یکی برای سوم،این دوتا باهم متفاوتن.
3.به کد دانش آموزی توجه وِیژه داشته باشید و به دقت وارد کنید،کد دانش آموزی بالا کارنامه سال سوم و پیش درج شده که معمولا متفاوت هستن.
4.اگر مشکل حل نشد به اداره آموزش و پرورش شهرتون مراجعه کنید ظرف 1 الی 2 روز مشکلتون حل میشود.

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

طبق تجربه دارم میگم حضوری برین اموزش پرورش ..... تلفنی زیاد جواب نمیده 
من امروز تا 12:30 تو اموزش پرورش نوشتم تا مسئولش بیاد جدی میگم اگه به امید تلفن باشین هیچی نمیشه

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> توی دیپ کد مشخصاتم میاد ولی نمره نیس منم  عجله تا دیدم  مشخصاتم اومد  تایید شو زده م  
> الاااااااااان نمی تونم ثبت ناااام کنم حتی نمی دونم  باید چه کنم   کجا برم  اه ب شانس من
> 39


شما برو اموزش پرورش منطقه قسمت امتحانات یحتمل یه اقایی اونجا نشسته که از این کارا میکنه فقطم قسمت امتحانات پاسخگو هست باقیشون معمولا خواب تشریف دارن

----------


## rez657

> شما برو اموزش پرورش منطقه قسمت امتحانات یحتمل یه اقایی اونجا نشسته که از این کارا میکنه فقطم قسمت امتحانات پاسخگو هست باقیشون معمولا خواب تشریف دارن


حل شد مشکل شما  ؟؟؟
می دونم باید فر دار برم الان ک  دیره   اره با تلفن کسی ج نمی ده تازه اگه ب امید اینا باشیم می بینیم وقت رفتو ثبت نام نکردیم تازه مشکل اینه با این شرایط تا ثبت نام نکنی نمیشه درس خوند اصن امروز هیچی نخوندم !!!!!!!!!تا ثبت نام هیچ امیدی نی بخونم 

111

----------


## superstar

فارغ تحصیلا باید دوباره کد سوم رو تایید کنین با کد پارسال فرق کرده یه عدد بیشتر داره....

----------


## german1991

سلام معصومه خانم.از سرور گوگل کروم استفاده کن منم این مشکلو داشتم

----------


## alihoseini

شما باید متوسطه رو انتخاب کنید نه پیش

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> سلام معصومه خانم.از سرور گوگل کروم استفاده کن منم این مشکلو داشتم


  نچ با گوگل کروم نمیشه.... اموزش پرورش اهواز گفته شنبه برو ثبت نام تا بتونی ثبت نام کنی

----------


## ah.at

> فارغ تحصیلا باید دوباره کد سوم رو تایید کنین با کد پارسال فرق کرده یه عدد بیشتر داره....



داداش در اشتباهی .

من سومین باریه ک دارم کنکور میدم .

بار اول پیش دانشگاهی سوابق تحصیلیمو تایید کردم یه کد بهم داد .

بار دوم رفتم تائید کنم پارسال برام نوشت شما قبلا صحت سوابق حصیلی خود را تائید نموده اید . همون کد رو هم باز بهم داده بود . خب این یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

امسال هم برای سومین بار رفتم تو سایتش و مشخصاتم رو که وارد کرم باز هم همون پیام پارسال برام اومد با همون کد سوابق تحصیلی .

----------


## ah.at

> نچ با گوگل کروم نمیشه.... اموزش پرورش اهواز گفته شنبه برو ثبت نام تا بتونی ثبت نام کنی



ببخشید شما مطمئنید که کد دانش آموزیتون رو درست وارد کردید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آخه همش گیر دادین به آموزش و پرورش گفتم شاید یه جای کار مشکل از خودتون باشه و حواستون نیست .

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

بله مطمینم درست وارد میکنم

----------


## rez657

96
اره درست وارد می کنیم

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

:Yahoo (12):

----------


## rez657

حلا اون بند ک نوشته پیشو قبل 91 گذروندیم بزنیم فقط میشه با سوابق دیپلم ثبت نام کرد فقط کرد تحش خرر نشه اگه دیدم نشد تحش اینجوری ثبت نام میکنم بابا نگران نباش
118

----------


## dorsa20

سلام..من فکر میکنم مشکل از سوابقه

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

:Yahoo (12):   این تقلب در ازمونه قبول شی همین خفتتو میگیره

----------


## rez657

> این تقلب در ازمونه قبول شی همین خفتتو میگیره


اینم هس خوب چه خااکی بریزیم تو سرمون الان 50 تا درخاست دادم کوو جواب اموزش پروشم میگه مشکلی نیس
96

----------


## rez657

> این تقلب در ازمونه قبول شی همین خفتتو میگیره


من امروز رفتم آ»وزش پرورش بهم گفت باید بزنم قبل 91  و ثبت نام کنم مشمول سوابق نیستم  ولی گفت  این نظر خودشه  از سازمان سنجش بپرس شما چی کار کردی >؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  81

----------


## rez657

> این تقلب در ازمونه قبول شی همین خفتتو میگیره


چه سالی پیش دانشگاهی بودی ؟؟؟ من 88 بودم پس برام تقلب نیس   نمراتمم تطبیق خورده   اگه تو هم این شرایطو داری قبل 91 بزن بدون پیش ثبت نام کن ؟ :Yahoo (3):  89

----------


## mahyar70

به من این خطا رو داد 

شما مشمول طرح جمع آوری سوابق در مقطع متوسطه نیستید
تنها دانش آموختگان شاخه نظری باید به سامانه مراجعه نمایند.

----------


## rez657

رفتم برا ثبت نام فامیلم مشکل داره اخه از دست این سازمان سنجش چی کار کنم خدایا   
الان باید چیکار کنم  ؟؟؟؟؟ یکی کمک کنه روانی شدم
128

----------


## mahyar70

> رفتم برا ثبت نام فامیلم مشکل داره اخه از دست این سازمان سنجش چی کار کنم خدایا   
> الان باید چیکار کنم  ؟؟؟؟؟ یکی کمک کنه روانی شدم
> 128


خون-سرد باشد . تا 28 هنوز کلی مونده . 
به نظرم باید حضور فیزیکی داشته باشی تا کارت رو راه بندازن .

----------


## rez657

> خون-سرد باشد . تا 28 هنوز کلی مونده . 
> به نظرم باید حضور فیزیکی داشته باشی تا کارت رو راه بندازن .


من امروز رفتم مدرسه  و آموزش پرورش کجا حضور فیزیکی اخه از صبح مشکل یه چی دیگه بود  فردا یه چی ز دیگه  
227

----------


## bvb09

> سلام دوستان 
> من امروز سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم رو تایید کردم اما الان که میخوام ثبت نام کنم اخطاری به این صورت میده که داوطلبی به این مشخصات نیست یا اطلاعاتو غلط میزنی یا اصلا اطلاعاتت به سنجش نرسیده .......دوستان کمکم کنین چیکار کنم


دقیقن مشکل منم همینه!!!!!! خدایا یکیم اینطوری پیدا شد.... میدونی دو حالت وجود داره حالت اول اینه ک چن روز صب کنیم شاید واقعن هنو کدارو ندادن و حالت دوم ک از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم اینه ک تو خرداد باید پیش مجددم شرکت کنیم!!!!

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> دقیقن مشکل منم همینه!!!!!! خدایا یکیم اینطوری پیدا شد.... میدونی دو حالت وجود داره حالت اول اینه ک چن روز صب کنیم شاید واقعن هنو کدارو ندادن و حالت دوم ک از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم اینه ک تو خرداد باید پیش مجددم شرکت کنیم!!!!


پیش مجدد چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
من با یکی تو اموزش پرورش حرف زدم بهم قول داد که تو این دو روز تعطیلی ای که سپری شده قرار بود یبار دیگه بیان نمرات رو بردارن ........من همچنان نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم ....... :Yahoo (77):

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوستان
توی سایت سازمان سنجش اینو نوشته بود :
اگر در زمان ثبت نام به مشکلی بر خورد کردید برای پاسخگویی با یمی از شمارره های زیر تماس حاصل نمایید


02636270028 ---------- 02636270061 ------------- 02636270062

موفق باشید_

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> _سلام دوستان
> توی سایت سازمان سنجش اینو نوشته بود :
> اگر در زمان ثبت نام به مشکلی بر خورد کردید برای پاسخگویی با یمی از شمارره های زیر تماس حاصل نمایید
> 
> 
> 02636270028 ---------- 02636270061 ------------- 02636270062
> 
> موفق باشید_


همون روز اول تماس گرفتم 
یه اقایی بعد از 2 ساعت انتظار با تندی جوابم داد که به ما مربوط نیست برو اموزش پرور منطقه 
رفتم اونجا اونا هم گفتن ما فرستادیم مشکل از سنجشه 
مثه یه توپ فوتبال پاسکاری میکنن 
هیچ احدی هم جوابگو نیست  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> چه سالی پیش دانشگاهی بودی ؟؟؟ من 88 بودم پس برام تقلب نیس   نمراتمم تطبیق خورده   اگه تو هم این شرایطو داری قبل 91 بزن بدون پیش ثبت نام کن ؟ 89


  92

----------


## Revival

دوستان فامیلی من هنوز درست نشده  :Yahoo (19):   باید چکار کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دوستان فامیلی من هنوز درست نشده   باید چکار کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دیگه نمیذارن کنکوربدید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): .اگه تهرانی هستیدبریدبه سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنید.اگه هم شهرستانی هستیدتوسیستم پاسخ گویی سنجش درخواست بدید

----------


## mrj1376

دوست عزیز برو سایت دیپ کد.. کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیتو بگیر.. بعد دوباره برو کد سوابق تحصیلی سوم رو بگیر اخ کد سوابق سوم امسال یه کد متفاوت از پارساله.. باز سوالی داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## mrj1376

مشکلت حل شد؟؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> مشکلت حل شد؟؟


نه 
متاسفانه
میدونم کد دیپلم یه عدد 5 اضافه داره ...............ولی باز نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## rez657

> نه 
> متاسفانه
> میدونم کد دیپلم یه عدد 5 اضافه داره ...............ولی باز نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم


توی سیستم پاسخ گوی گفتی ؟؟؟؟؟؟
168

----------


## rez657

> دوستان فامیلی من هنوز درست نشده   باید چکار کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


از منم اینجوری یه  توی سیستم گفتم گفت تا جمعه درس میشه جمعه رفت ولی نگران نباش راحت کنکور میدی همه مدارکت درسته منم فعل ثبت نام نکردم اگه ببینم درس نشه  همون جوری ثبت نام می کنم اینا الکی یه ک میگه نمی تونی کنکور بدید !!! می تونی نگران نباش باووا
184

----------


## bvb09

> پیش مجدد چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من با یکی تو اموزش پرورش حرف زدم بهم قول داد که تو این دو روز تعطیلی ای که سپری شده قرار بود یبار دیگه بیان نمرات رو بردارن ........من همچنان نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم .......


شاید مجبور شن امسال پیش مجددم بذارن...... بعد اونوخ ما باید تو اون چارتا گزینه که قبل از ثبت نام میاد گزینه ای رو بزنیم ک در حال حاضر پیش دانشگاهی هستم بعد تو خرداد با بقیه امتحان بدیم و 5 درصدم با پیش بگیریم ک دو تا کد مشکلی ایجاد نکنه!!

----------


## bvb09

> 2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است
> 
> خب پس همین مورد هست. شما اطلاعاتتون رو در سایت تایید کردید ولی هنوز از سایت اموزش و پرورش به سنجش ارسال نشده.
> تو صفحه اصلی نوشته ۱۰ بهمن یکبار میفرستند ولی نوشته دفعه بعد کی میفرستند.
> احتمال داره شنبه هفته بعد دوباره بفرستند. باید هفته بعد دوباره وارد کنید اطلاعات رو. ببینید قبول می کنه یا نه.
> 
> البته بهتره که با اموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرید ببینید چه زمانی اطلاعاتتون رو به سازمان سنجش می فرستند.


اون سیستم تایید نمرات پل آموزش پرورش با سنجشه وقتی تایید میکنی جفتشون دیگه دیگه از کد تو خبر دارن!!!

----------


## bvb09

ببین شاید هزار نفر این وضعو داشته باشن نمیشه ب هزار نفر ظلم کنن ک..... حالا فعلن بیخیال استرس بچسب درستو بخون.... من دوشنبه میرم سازمان سنجش!!!

----------


## bvb09

> شما برو اموزش پرورش منطقه قسمت امتحانات یحتمل یه اقایی اونجا نشسته که از این کارا میکنه فقطم قسمت امتحانات پاسخگو هست باقیشون معمولا خواب تشریف دارن


آقای هاشمی....خخخ

----------


## bvb09

> حلا اون بند ک نوشته پیشو قبل 91 گذروندیم بزنیم فقط میشه با سوابق دیپلم ثبت نام کرد فقط کرد تحش خرر نشه اگه دیدم نشد تحش اینجوری ثبت نام میکنم بابا نگران نباش
> 118


تخلفه!!!! از روی کد نظام وظیفه مچتو میگیرن!!!

----------


## masoud9033

دوستان من متولد 14 اردیبهشت سال 76 هستم و کنکور94 اولین کنکورم بود و برا کنکور95 میخوام ثبت نام کنم باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم؟درس افتاده هم ندارم و اردیبهشت امسال هم 18 سالم شدیعنی موقع دیپلم گرفتم 18 سالم بود حالا باید چندو بزنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید در ضمن یه برگه معافیت تحصیلی هم برا گواهینامه رانندگی گرفتم توش نوشته حداکثر مدت تحصیل وی برای فراغت تا چهاردهم اردیبهشت یک هزار و سیصد ونود شش میباشد وچنانجه مشومل به تحصیل پس از ان تمایل داشته باشد از مدت یکساله پس از اتمام تحصیل وی کسر میگردد

----------


## Pro

> دوستان من متولد 14 اردیبهشت سال 76 هستم و کنکور94 اولین کنکورم بود و برا کنکور95 میخوام ثبت نام کنم باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم؟درس افتاده هم ندارم و اردیبهشت امسال هم 18 سالم شدیعنی موقع دیپلم گرفتم 18 سالم بود حالا باید چندو بزنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید در ضمن یه برگه معافیت تحصیلی هم برا گواهینامه رانندگی گرفتم توش نوشته حداکثر مدت تحصیل وی برای فراغت تا چهاردهم اردیبهشت یک هزار و سیصد ونود شش میباشد وچنانجه مشومل به تحصیل پس از ان تمایل داشته باشد از مدت یکساله پس از اتمام تحصیل وی کسر میگردد


6 رو بزن.

----------


## Farid_Es

> 6 رو بزن.


منم دقیقا شرایطم مثه ایشونه فقط من ۱۱ اردیبهشتم ایشون ۱۴.پرسیدم گفتن باید ۷ رو بزنی
کلا انگار مهم نیس بین ۶و۷ کدوم رو انتخاب کنی..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hamidreza5141

سلام
کد سوابق دیپلم و کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا باید آورد ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
موقع ثبت نام چرا دو بار کد دانش آموزی رو میخواد ؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

دوستان مشکل من هنوز حل نشده ....کسی مثل من نیست ؟

----------


## sina91

سلاااام
منم همین  مشکل رو دارررررم :Yahoo (101): 

کسی ميدونه برای ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## mrj1376

سلام 
مشکلتون چیه؟؟ کلا توضیح بدید..

----------


## sina91

> سلام 
> مشکلتون چیه؟؟ کلا توضیح بدید..



وقتی میخوام ثبت نام کنم پیام میده اطلاعات شما برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

----------


## Taha19

سلام دوستان .ی سوال داشتم .......خواهش میکنم ج بدین لازمه
 کد داوطلب من در دوره ی متوسطه یه چیزه و در پیش دانشگاهی ی چیز دیگه هستش ؟آیا همه اینجورن ؟؟؟

----------


## Qazale

*سلام دوستان...من موقع خرید کارتم شماره سریال نگرفتمحالا باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mhnz

> *سلام دوستان...من موقع خرید کارتم شماره سریال نگرفتمحالا باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


خو شما مگه پول ندادی که همون سریالو بگیری !  :Yahoo (21):  چطو نگرفتی؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz


خو شما مگه پول ندادی که همون سریالو بگیری !  چطو نگرفتی؟


آره خوب ولی موقع فرستادن به سایت دستم خورد روی cancle*

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> آره خوب ولی موقع فرستادن دستم خورد روی cancle*


ااااا عخیییی!  :Yahoo (2): 
خو شما یه شماره پیگیری پرداخت هم گرفتی دیگه ، شاید بتونی بگیریش دوباره ! فک کنم کاربرد این ش پیگیری پرداخت همین باشه دیگه :Yahoo (110): 

بعدش هم توی history مرورگرت پیداش کن شـــــــــاید باز شه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz


ااااا عخیییی! 
خو شما یه شماره پیگیری پرداخت هم گرفتی دیگه ، شاید بتونی بگیریش دوباره ! فک کنم کاربرد این ش پیگیری پرداخت همین باشه دیگه

بعدش هم توی history مرورگرت پیداش کن شـــــــــاید باز شه 


آره دارمش ولی میگه شماره سفارشی با این مشخصات نیس وقتی میزنم مشخصاتو*

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> آره دارمش ولی میگه شماره سفارشی با این مشخصات نیس وقتی میزنم مشخصاتو*


خو ثبت شد خریدتون؟ :Yahoo (35):  مثلا اسمس بانک اومد براتون؟

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz


خو ثبت شد خریدتون؟ مثلا اسمس بانک اومد براتون؟


آره کم شده از حسابم smsش هم اومد....*

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> آره کم شده از حسابم smsش هم اومد....*


خو پس صد در صد میتونی بگیریدش دوباره
الان که سایت مسخرشون کلا داغانه ثبت نام هم نمیشه کرد :Yahoo (2):  آخره شب یا فردا امتحان کن ایشالا که میشه و اینو نمیگه==>*شماره سفارشی با این مشخصات نیس وقتی میزنم مشخصاتو*

----------


## sinasina

بچه ها تو رو خدا جواب من را بدهید من در جریان تایید کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی  نبودم و تازه امروز دوشنبه 26 بهمن تایید کردم در سایت آموزش  و پرورش و کد دیپلم را تایید کرده بودم قبلا آیا من می تونم ثبت نام کنک برای کنکور تو رو خدا جواب بدید

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sinasina


بچه ها تو رو خدا جواب من را بدهید من در جریان تایید کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی  نبودم و تازه امروز دوشنبه 26 بهمن تایید کردم در سایت آموزش  و پرورش و کد دیپلم را تایید کرده بودم قبلا آیا من می تونم ثبت نام کنک برای کنکور تو رو خدا جواب بدید


سلام... فکر نمی کنم مشکلی باشه! چون مشاوری که ثبت نام رو برای ما توضیح می داد گفت اگه کد سوابقتون رو نگرفتید از فلان قسمت باید بگیرید!



بچه ها این سایت سنجش کی درست میشه پسمن هنوز ثبت نام نکردمکار کارتم درست شد ولی الان سایت خرابهکسی چیزی نمیدونه؟

سایت فردا بسته میشه یا 5شنبه؟*

----------


## mhnz

اااااااااای بابا  :Yahoo (19): 
من چه کنم آخهههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## maryam.23

من یکی دو ساعت پیش ثبت نام کردم ، دیروزم از عصری خراب بود ! اینقد حساس نباشین بابا راحته ثبت نامش ! فقط رو کاغذ شماره پرونده کد رهگیریو یادداشت کنین بعدا دردسر نشه

----------


## mhnz

> من یکی دو ساعت پیش ثبت نام کردم ، دیروزم از عصری خراب بود ! اینقد حساس نباشین بابا راحته ثبت نامش ! فقط رو کاغذ شماره پرونده کد رهگیریو یادداشت کنین بعدا دردسر نشه


دیروزم عصر که من اومدم ثبت نام کنم نشد ! صبح هم نبودم :Yahoo (19):  الانم اینجوووورررررررییییی :Yahoo (19): 
 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## maryam.23

> دیروزم عصر که من اومدم ثبت نام کنم نشد ! صبح هم نبودم الانم اینجوووورررررررییییی


خیالت راحت آجی احتمالا باز تمدیدش کنن ، مطمین باش خیلی راحت ثبت نام میکنی !

----------


## fatemee

سلام
من واسه ثبت نام کنکور وارد شدم
بعدش کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده دریافت کردم ولی پرینت نگرفتم از دست دادم
بعدش نوشته بود باید عضو سازمان سنجش بشین تا به ایمیلتون فرستاده بشه
من ایمیل اشتباه دادم و الان نمیتونم کد رهگیریمو بگیرم
لطفن کمک کنید
تو بخش پاسخ به سوالات هم مطرح کردم گفت باید رمز عبور داشته باشی و با اون بیای تو ببینی 
منکه رمز عبورمو فرستادن به اون ایمیل پاک شده چیکار کنم؟

----------


## mhnz

عاقاااااا یعنیییییی چیییییییییی!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ این که نشد وضع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من دارم سکته میکنممممممممم!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (19): 
چرا همش سایت سنجش مشکل دارههه

----------


## Pro

> عاقاااااا یعنیییییی چیییییییییی!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ این که نشد وضع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من دارم سکته میکنممممممممم!!!!!!!!
> چرا همش سایت سنجش مشکل دارههه


همشهری مهلت ثبت نام تمدید میشه نگران نباش،چون خیلی ها الان وضعیت شمارو دارن سنجش هم بدش نمیاد پول بیشتری به جیب بزنه و حتما تمدید میکنه خیالت راحت.

----------


## کتی ملیح

> عاقاااااا یعنیییییی چیییییییییی!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ این که نشد وضع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من دارم سکته میکنممممممممم!!!!!!!!
> چرا همش سایت سنجش مشکل دارههه


سایت الان باز شد عزیزم.فقط یه مقدار گیر داره...


*دوستان کد دانش آموزی دیپلم با کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی مگه فرق داره؟؟!!!! تو صفحه ی اول همچین چیزی رو میخواد (البته به غیر از کد های سوابق تحصیلی)*

----------


## Qazale

*درست شد*

----------


## Pro

> سایت الان باز شد عزیزم.فقط یه مقدار گیر داره...
> 
> 
> *دوستان کد دانش آموزی دیپلم با کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی مگه فرق داره؟؟!!!! تو صفحه ی اول همچین چیزی رو میخواد (البته به غیر از کد های سوابق تحصیلی)*


بله ممکنه.
کد دانش آموزی بالا وسمت چپ کارنامه های سوم و پیش نوشته شده.

----------


## behrooz raf

دوستان سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی را بدون اینکه نمره داشته باشه تایید کردم که به مشکل خوردم تو ثبتنام. امروزم رفتم اموزش پرورش گفت ما نمره هارو فرستادیم. توی سایت دیپ کد هم نمرات اومده ولی هنوز نمیشه ثبتنام کرد؟ چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
این پیام میاد:
*با مشخصات وارد شده داوطلبی یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :*
*1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی پیش را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید*
*2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است*

----------


## mhnz

> سایت الان باز شد عزیزم.فقط یه مقدار گیر داره...
> 
> 
> *دوستان کد دانش آموزی دیپلم با کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی مگه فرق داره؟؟!!!! تو صفحه ی اول همچین چیزی رو میخواد (البته به غیر از کد های سوابق تحصیلی)*


مرررررسی :Yahoo (1): 

نه! منم دیشب پرسیدم گقتن جفتش یکیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Qazale

*سزیال ثبت نام همون شماره سریال کارته دیگه؟انگار مشاور که توضیح میدادآخراش باید شماره سریالو میزدیم!!!*

----------


## mhnz

> *سزیال ثبت نام همون شماره سریال کارته دیگه؟انگار مشاور که توضیح میدادآخراش باید شماره سریالو میزدیم!!!*


نبابا همونه دیگهه! من الان زدم رقت صفحه بعد

----------


## Pro

> مرررررسی
> 
> نه! منم دیشب پرسیدم گقتن جفتش یکیه


خواهشا از روی بی اطلاعی اطلاعات غلط ندید به مردم.
برای همه کد پیش و سوم یکسان نیست از جمله خودم!

----------


## mhnz

> خواهشا از روی بی اطلاعی اطلاعات غلط ندید به مردم.
> برای همه کد پیش و سوم یکسان نیست از جمله خودم!



یعنی چی  :Yahoo (21):  !!!!

----------


## behrooz raf

> الآن تاییدشون کردی؟
> چه ساعتی تایید کردی؟


قبل از اینکه نمره ها باشه تایید کردم. دیروز اینکار کردم.کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش هم داد بهم. اما امروز رفتم اموزش پرورش نمراتم تازه فرستادن. گفتن سایت سنجش باید بروزرسانی کنه اگه شانس بیاری. الانم که بروز رسانی کرد بازم نشد

----------


## mhnz

من جفتشو یکی زدم  :Yahoo (21): 
حال چه کنم؟

----------


## mhnz

> یعنی چی؟ اگه مشکل داشت که بهت گیر میداد نمیذاشت بری مرحله بعد


منطقی بنظر میرسه! ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## behrooz raf

> همین الان با نمرات جدیدت تو سایت دیپ کد تایید کردیش؟ اگه نه همین الان برو سایت دیپ کد تاییدشون کن


صبح تاییدش کردم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## behrooz raf

> چه ساعتی دقیقا؟


8:30حدودا

----------


## mhnz

چرااا گزینه هاش اینجوریه؟
الان فارغ التحصیلم کدومو بزنم ؟ اولی؟ 
ای بابا میحوام یکار کنما :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mhnz

> تو که نظام قدیم نیستی  باید بزنی پیش دانشگاهی


خو همون دیه! با این سوالاشون  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Qazale

*1.سلام دوستان دوباره سؤال دارم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رشته های پیراپزشکی رو دارن؟چه رشته هایی دارن؟کارت بخرم براش بنظرتون؟ @artim @Saeed735

2.چرا شماره ای که نوشته برای پیگیری کد ملی رو وقتی میگیرم در شبکه موجود نیس؟


یه دنیا تشکر*

----------


## artim

> *1.سلام دوستان دوباره سؤال دارم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رشته های پیراپزشکی رو دارن؟چه رشته هایی دارن؟کارت بخرم براش بنظرتون؟ @artim @Saeed735
> 
> 2.چرا شماره ای که نوشته برای پیگیری کد ملی رو وقتی میگیرم در شبکه موجود نیس؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یه دنیا تشکر*



سلام پیراپزشکی دولتی و ازاد داره
رشته های مهندسی مدیریت و علوم پایه رو دارن اکثرا پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی

----------


## Saeed735

> *1.سلام دوستان دوباره سؤال دارم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رشته های پیراپزشکی رو دارن؟چه رشته هایی دارن؟کارت بخرم براش بنظرتون؟ @artim @Saeed735
> 
> 2.چرا شماره ای که نوشته برای پیگیری کد ملی رو وقتی میگیرم در شبکه موجود نیس؟
> 
> 
> یه دنیا تشکر*


خیر..پیام نور و غیر انتفایی ندارن....

----------


## reza-75

سلام ی سوال دیگه درمورد عکس کنکور دارم 

عکسم یخورده حاشیه داره لبه عکسم معلومه تو تصویر عکسو دوباره فیت کنم؟

----------


## reza-75

up

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*سلام دوستان صبحتون بخیر 
ی سوال، کسی ک الان دانشجو روزانس میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه؟؟ من ی جایی شنیدم می گفتن شرط داره برا شرکت اول ک باید تا اسفند از دانشگاه انصراف بده دوم سال بعد از دانشگاه روزانه محروم میشه فقط میتونه شبانه و غیر انتفاعی بره؟؟ درسته؟؟*

----------


## reza-75

سلام ی سوال دیگه درمورد عکس کنکور دارم 

عکسم یخورده حاشیه داره لبه عکسم معلومه تو تصویر عکسو دوباره فیت کنم؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> *سلام دوستان صبحتون بخیر 
> ی سوال، کسی ک الان دانشجو روزانس میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه؟؟ من ی جایی شنیدم می گفتن شرط داره برا شرکت اول ک باید تا اسفند از دانشگاه انصراف بده دوم سال بعد از دانشگاه روزانه محروم میشه فقط میتونه شبانه و غیر انتفاعی بره؟؟ درسته؟؟*


سلام
من از سنجش پرسیدم اگه فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد میخوایی، میتونی انصراف ندی (و بعد قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدی)
ولی اگه هر دانشگاهی غیر آزاد(سراسری،پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی،پردیس) بخوای انتخاب رشته کنی باید تا 1 اسفند انصراف بدی.

درمورد محرومیت هم، اگه ورودی 94 هستی میتونی کنکور 95 شرکت کنی اما از رشته های روزانه محرومی(میتونی غیر روزانه مثل پردیس و .. انتخاب کنی) و اگه ورودی قبل 94 هستی که محرومیتی نداره

----------


## maryam.23

> سلام
> من از سنجش پرسیدم اگه فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد میخوایی، میتونی انصراف ندی (و بعد قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدی)
> ولی اگه هر دانشگاهی غیر آزاد(سراسری،پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی،پردیس) بخوای انتخاب رشته کن یباید تا 1 اسفند انصراف بدی.
> 
> درمورد محرومیت هم، اگه ورودی 94 هستی میتونی کنکور 95 شرکت کنی اما از رشته های روزانه محرومی(میتونی غیر روزانه مثل پردیس و .. انتخاب کنی) و اگه ورودی قبل 94 هستی که محرومیتی نداره


میگم واسه آزاد سریال جداگونه نمیخواد تهیه کرد ؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> میگم واسه آزاد سریال جداگونه نمیخواد تهیه کرد ؟


نه نمیخواد. موقع انتخاب رشته،اگه بخوایی آزاد انتخاب رشته کنی سریال جداگانه میخری

----------


## maryam.23

> نه نمیخواد. موقع انتخاب رشته،اگه بخوایی آزاد انتخاب رشته کنی سریال جداگانه میخری


پردیس چی ؟ چون روزانه بودم احتمالا نتونم پزشکی روزانه بخونم

----------


## sepanta1990

> پردیس چی ؟ چون روزانه بودم احتمالا نتونم پزشکی روزانه بخونم


اونم فک کنم نمیخواد.

----------


## Fatemeh4247

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sepanta1990


سلام
من از سنجش پرسیدم اگه فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد میخوایی، میتونی انصراف ندی (و بعد قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدی)
ولی اگه هر دانشگاهی غیر آزاد(سراسری،پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی،پردیس) بخوای انتخاب رشته کنی باید تا 1 اسفند انصراف بدی.

درمورد محرومیت هم، اگه ورودی 94 هستی میتونی کنکور 95 شرکت کنی اما از رشته های روزانه محرومی(میتونی غیر روزانه مثل پردیس و .. انتخاب کنی) و اگه ورودی قبل 94 هستی که محرومیتی نداره


 ممنون ببخشید ی سوال دیگه یکی ازقوامم دانشجو ترم۴  دانشگاه ازاده و سال ۹۳ از دانشگاه ازاد شبستر انصراف داده میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه  از لحاض نظام وظیفه ب مشکل بر نمیخوره؟؟ میتونه بعد قبول شدن تو دانشگاه دولتی چن ماه بره خدمت بعد ایست خدمت بزنه برگرده برا ادامه تحصیل؟؟؟*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *
>  ممنون ببخشید ی سوال دیگه یکی ازقوامم دانشجو ترم۴  دانشگاه ازاده و سال ۹۳ از دانشگاه ازاد شبستر انصراف داده میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه  از لحاض نظام وظیفه ب مشکل بر نمیخوره؟؟ میتونه بعد قبول شدن تو دانشگاه دولتی چن ماه بره خدمت بعد ایست خدمت بزنه برگرده برا ادامه تحصیل؟؟؟*


خواهش میکنم. متاسفانه  درمورد قوانین نظام وظیفه اطلاعاتی ندارم.
امیدوارم دوستان راهنمایی کنند

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> *
>  ممنون ببخشید ی سوال دیگه یکی ازقوامم دانشجو ترم۴  دانشگاه ازاده و سال ۹۳ از دانشگاه ازاد شبستر انصراف داده میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه  از لحاض نظام وظیفه ب مشکل بر نمیخوره؟؟ میتونه بعد قبول شدن تو دانشگاه دولتی چن ماه بره خدمت بعد ایست خدمت بزنه برگرده برا ادامه تحصیل؟؟؟*


*کسی میتونه کمکم کنه اگ میتونه؟ ببرم ثبت نامش کنم مدارکش دست منه تورخدا اگ میتونید راهمناییم کنید*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *کسی میتونه کمکم کنه اگ میتونه؟ ببرم ثبت نامش کنم مدارکش دست منه تورخدا اگ میتونید راهمناییم کنید*


با توجه به اینکه امروز آخرین مهلته، ثبت نام کنید تا وقت نگذشته.   درمورد قوانین نظام وظیفه بعدا تحقیق میکنید.

----------


## reza-75

سلام ی سوال دیگه درمورد عکس کنکور دارم 

عکسم یخورده حاشیه داره لبه عکسم معلومه تو تصویر عکسو دوباره فیت کنم؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان 
> من امروز سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم رو تایید کردم اما الان که میخوام ثبت نام کنم اخطاری به این صورت میده که داوطلبی به این مشخصات نیست یا اطلاعاتو غلط میزنی یا اصلا اطلاعاتت به سنجش نرسیده .......دوستان کمکم کنین چیکار کنم


اموزش پرورش منطقه راهگشاست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza-75

سلام ی سوال دیگه درمورد عکس کنکور دارم


عکسم یخورده حاشیه داره لبه عکسم معلومه تو تصویر عکسو دوباره فیت کنم؟

بالاغیرتن جواب

----------


## reza-75

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## reza-75

:Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------

